# Orion H2 10.2 Help



## freefly (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi there I'm wondering if any of you guys have some dimensions for a ported inclosure or sealed (if its better) as I'm struggling to find anything on the net... 

Orion H2 10" 2+2 ohms 

Am running a soundstream rubicon 702 

All help is much appreciated thanks 

Newbie!


----------



## s60rguy (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd go with 1.5cu/ft Ported, Tuned to 29hz.

Those Subs like a Fairly Large Box, Tuned pretty Low.


----------



## freefly (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi there thank you for that, you wouldn't by any chance ahve any dimensions to hand would you? for the port diameter and the length??

thanks


----------



## s60rguy (Feb 14, 2007)

The Manual for the Sub says:

Tuning Freq.: 28hz
Round Port Diameter: 3" ...or... Square Port Dimensions: 2.65" x 2.65"
Port Length: 26"


----------



## freefly (Sep 27, 2012)

thank you so much it is really appreciated.. Shame you won't be able to hear them! when I make it! 

Will post some pics though...

Looks like I'm gonna be busy this weekend!!! 

Thanks again


----------



## s60rguy (Feb 14, 2007)

I used to have 4 15" H2's with an Orion 2500 on each one. 

So I've Heard them before.


----------

